# Question about factory PCV Tube.



## RedPontiac (May 16, 2015)

Hello,

my factory pcv tube that connects the air tube to the valve cover barb has been disconnected. I'm getting the verbiage from this document. I'm not really tech savvy. http://www.magnacharger.com/pdf/manual-PontiacGTO-ls2.pdf 

Now where is the Valve cover barb o I can connect it back?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It is a right angle barb in the center of the passenger side valve cover


----------

